
When Mummies Were the Life of the Party (2015) - Thevet
http://www.metmuseum.org/about-the-museum/now-at-the-met/2015/when-mummies-were-the-life-of-the-party
======
pluteoid
You don't have to travel back in time, as the article suggests, to find
societies where the dead are accorded a physical presence among the living.
There are still several tribes in Africa and New Guinea which maintain
generations of mummified ancestors at sacred sites, transporting them back to
their villages to "participate" in ceremonies and festivals. See for example
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25998636](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25998636)

